# Sharing a 30kg bag of an 85 point Brazil Natural



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

been in dialog with Calum, from Cal's Coffee, he's Brazilian and importing from his relatives and friends farms.

I've had a few samples and the one that I really liked was a Bom Jesus. This is a Mundo Novo rated at 85.3 points. Bags of chocolate, nuts and some praline to finish.

https://hub.cropster.com/store/listings/5524

Cost is 4.50 a kg and they come in 30kg bags. Delivery is 36 inc VAT - which makes it £5.70 a kg. 
I'm happy to take 15-20kg but would like to share with someone based in the South West (near Bath) or up the M4 corridor as I visit my Mum near Uxbridge often.

Will deliver free to anyone who wants to share.

let me know if you're interested.

cheers Phil


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh just in case anyone is wondering this isn't 2018 crop - that's just a link so you can see the origin/certification etc. Cal took delivery at the end of Feb/beginning of March


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I only just noticed this post. I'm in Bath and would be interested. I've got loads of green beans on hand, so no rush, but I would be interested in four or coffee kilos.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Evoman

that bag already got split, but I'm buying on a fairly regular basis now - so I'll keep you in the loop.

If you don't mind me asking- what are you roasting on?

cheers Phil


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I use a modded air popper (a Severin popper with a stainless chimney). I like darker roasts, so I get a very consistent roast out of the setup (into second crack when it starts smoking - that is probably darker than the 'modern' fashion in roasting!).

Please keep me in the loop on future orders. I loaded up with beans recently as I was worried that supply lines might get disrupted, so I am good for the time being, but I am pretty much always ready to jump into a group buy!


----------

